# Help with this old bottle



## Bhannon (Sep 6, 2020)

This bottle has no markings anywhere, seam stops midway up the neck, is beginning to purple and has many bubbles. It is 8” tall with a 2” base. I’m thinking mid to late 1800’s? Also what do you think it was used for?? Beer, Wine, mineral water?? Any feedback is greatly appreciated as I’m just beginning to dig and collect.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks like a ketchup or bluing agent. I'd guess around 1900? Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 6, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like a ketchup or bluing agent. I'd guess around 1900? Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 6, 2020)

Ok thank you, I’ll be posting more that I need help with. Much appreciated


----------



## sandchip (Sep 6, 2020)

What Leon said.  Turn of the century ketchup.  Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 7, 2020)

Here are a few more with no markings...
Need help with use and dates, thanks

1- 3 1/2” tall Seam stops midway up neck

2- 3 5/8” tall tri-mold 

3- 4 1/2” tall seam stops before lip, neck very crooked and different thickness throughout bottle

4- 7” tall seam stops before lip


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 7, 2020)

Cleaned a few more and would appreciate some feedback on use and date. No markings to research...

1- 5” tall 8 sides I guess

2- 6” tall 1 1/2” base w/ #40 on base

3- 6 3/4” tall

4- 7” tall 2” base maybe another ketchup 
all seams stop at lip


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2020)

Bhannon said:


> Here are a few more with no markings...
> Need help with use and dates, thanks
> 
> 1- 3 1/2” tall Seam stops midway up neck
> ...



4 is a sauce bottle.  2 and 3 are probably medicine bottles, no idea what 1 is.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2020)

Bhannon said:


> Cleaned a few more and would appreciate some feedback on use and date. No markings to research...
> 
> 1- 5” tall 8 sides I guess
> 
> ...


1 is a med, 2 looks like a sample whiskey, not sure on 3, maybe fancy olive oil?  4 looks like another ketchup to me.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks a bunch!!  I know it’s tough to judge from a pic but what do you think the dates would be?


----------



## mrechenard (Sep 10, 2020)

Bhannon said:


> Thanks a bunch!!  I know it’s tough to judge from a pic but what do you think the dates would be?


Look on the bottle of the bottles and then search online for maker's marks.  Also, the seams and other identifying marks could date them for you.  I use sha.org a lot.   https://sha.org/bottle/makersmarks.htm and https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 10, 2020)

mrechenard said:


> Look on the bottle of the bottles and then search online for maker's marks.  Also, the seams and other identifying marks could date them for you.  I use sha.org a lot.   https://sha.org/bottle/makersmarks.htm and https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


Thanks for that site...problem is these and others have no markings at all. Guess seams and tops are the only help. I know tri molds were done in a certain time period. Guess I’ll go off that, thanks again!!


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 10, 2020)

This bottle has Rex on the base. Does that stand for Rexall??


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 19, 2020)

Is this a pontil scar or no.  Thought they were circular.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 19, 2020)

Bhannon said:


> This bottle has Rex on the base. Does that stand for Rexall??


Probably


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2020)

Bhannon said:


> Is this a pontil scar or no.  Thought they were circular.




That's not like any Pontil I've ever seen so I'd say NO, Open Pontil's are usually much smaller circle like this. Pic Below.



s


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 19, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> That's not like any Pontil I've ever seen so I'd say NO, Open Pontil's are usually much smaller circle like this. Pic Below.View attachment 212112View attachment 212113s





hemihampton said:


> That's not like any Pontil I've ever seen so I'd say NO, Open Pontil's are usually much smaller circle like this. Pic Below.View attachment 212112View attachment 212113s


Ok thanks, wishful thinking


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2020)

Your earlier photos show bottles that look like they're from around 1880-1910.  Hard to know exactly without markings.  
I'm pretty sure Rex stands for something other than Rexall, I think it might have been a maker or distributor of pharmacy bottles.
And no that's not a pontil, it's an Owens scar on an early ABM bottle.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 20, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Your earlier photos show bottles that look like they're from around 1880-1910.  Hard to know exactly without markings.
> I'm pretty sure Rex stands for something other than Rexall, I think it might have been a maker or distributor of pharmacy bottles.
> And no that's not a pontil, it's an Owens scar on an early ABM bottle.


Thanks for that!
And yes I found that the Rex Trademark in cursive was occasionally seen on The base of clear prescription bottles from 1896-1910. Glassmaker from Illinois


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 20, 2020)

Here is a rexall bottle I dug. Sorry for the bad pick


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 27, 2020)

This is a Jax beer bottle from Jackson Brewing Co. in New Orleans. I’m trying to date it but can’t figure it out even tho it should be pretty easy with the base numbers. Not quite sure yet how to read it yet. It’s an 11 above brewing co, 9 to the left and 5 to the right of the mark. Can someone help this rookie lol.


----------



## Bhannon (Sep 27, 2020)

Also this Herman Lackman Brewing Co, Cincinnati O. SB&G Co. on base. Looks  early but not sure. 
Thanks


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 4, 2020)

Bhannon said:


> Also this Herman Lackman Brewing Co, Cincinnati O. SB&G Co. on base. Looks  early but not sure.
> Thanks


SBG&Co= Streator (Illinois) Bottle and Glass Co. 1881-1905.








						Glass Manufacturers' Marks on Bottles ~ Page Five
					

Glass Bottle Marks ~ Extensive list of trademarks, marks, logos, emblems on bottles, jars, tableware & other glassware ~ Glass company info.



					www.glassbottlemarks.com


----------



## Bhannon (Oct 4, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> SBG&Co= Streator (Illinois) Bottle and Glass Co. 1881-1905.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You much!


----------

